# Important info message if you listen to opera in your car.



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

For years I have listened to opera via bluetooth from my phone in my car. My bluetooth stopped working and I switched to connecting my phone via a cord directly into my car stereo. It is like I have a brand new super duper stereo system. HUGE difference in sound. The bass shakes the car if you want it to. 70% improvement in sound I would say. Let me know if this helps you.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Seattleoperafan said:


> For years I have listened to opera via bluetooth from my phone in my car. My bluetooth stopped working and I switched to connecting my phone via a cord directly into my car stereo. It is like I have a brand new super duper stereo system. HUGE difference in sound. The bass shakes the car if you want it to. 70% improvement in sound I would say. Let me know if this helps you.


I'll try it, thank you.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

BBSVK said:


> I'll try it, thank you.


You likely will have to unplug the phone to talk on it. That is the only inconvenience. Let me know if it works for you.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Seattleoperafan said:


> For years I have listened to opera via bluetooth from my phone in my car.


That's how I listen to music when I drive. I play the Ride of the Valkyries at full volume when I'm driving on highway at full speed.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

"While it is a good wireless option, Bluetooth's sound quality is usually not as good as a direct USB connection. Bluetooth offers higher resolution than MP3 music (320 kbps), but it doesn't offer the same resolution as high-res music or even CDs, like USB does."








What's the best way to play music in the car? Bluetooth or USB?


Bluetooth vs USB — which sounds best?




www.crutchfield.com





which begs the question - are you able to tell by ear the difference between 320 kbps MP3 and high-res FLAC?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

hammeredklavier said:


> "While it is a good wireless option, Bluetooth's sound quality is usually not as good as a direct USB connection. Bluetooth offers higher resolution than MP3 music (320 kbps), but it doesn't offer the same resolution as high-res music or even CDs, like USB does."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is beyond me, but the usb connection is definitely much much richer on the low end. The sound is much better overall. In the car I almost always listen to Youtube. Amazon has better sound but is very very klutzy to maneuver.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Does your car have a built in computer ? I now drive a quite ancient car Honda Jazz GD which only plays CDs and radio.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

BBSVK said:


> Does your car have a built in computer ? I now drive a quite ancient car Honda Jazz GD which only plays CDs and radio.





https://www.lifewire.com/adding-usb-to-your-car-stereo-4046364#:~:text=The%20easiest%20way%20to%20add%20a%20USB%20connection%20to%20a,that%20requires%20no%20installation%20work


.


----------

